# Memorial Day.



## bigelow (May 18, 2014)

Got my site at Payne beach booked going to set up tues or wed. Seen some bass jumping off the site today when we reserved it.  Going to be a nice long weekend I hope. Bringing the off set for some good BBQ can't wait.


----------



## T-N-T (May 18, 2014)

Congrats!

I am reserved at Jekyll friday through monday.  I hope I can still drink beer that long.  I am getting older....  But fishing will be my only responsibility while I there.


----------



## bigelow (May 18, 2014)

I wish that were my only responsibilities. Drinking beer and fishing sounds like heaven. The kids always have a blast swimming, fishing, s'mores and ghost stories. Pretty much in that order.  Have fun brother.


----------



## T-N-T (May 18, 2014)

You do the same!  Get some pics to post up here too,


----------



## Paymaster (May 19, 2014)

Y'all post up some pics! Fun camping with kids for sure!


----------



## Milkman (May 19, 2014)

Y'all have fun !!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 19, 2014)

We are heading to James Island in Charleston. My first time there but some friends who camp a lot love it.


----------



## tsharp (May 19, 2014)

No camping that day, But the opening day of Shrimp season. Already put in for a vac. day!


----------



## T-N-T (May 20, 2014)

I need to get me one of those shrimp seines.  They taste too good to just leave em in the water.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2014)

Be carful out there ts. I love me some shrimp.


----------



## bigelow (May 22, 2014)

Got the tents set up.


----------



## bigelow (May 22, 2014)

The view.


----------



## Paymaster (May 23, 2014)

Nice spot Bigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2014)

At Jekyll. Ready to catch some fish now!


----------



## bigelow (May 23, 2014)

First fish


----------



## bigelow (May 23, 2014)

Kids fishing.


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2014)

And to keep Bigelows thread rolling along...  Some pics


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2014)

That first fish was a good un Big!


----------



## bigelow (May 23, 2014)

That shark is awesome. TNT.


----------



## bigelow (May 24, 2014)

Her first fish. Think it's a spot.


----------



## bigelow (May 24, 2014)

Good enough for the frier


----------



## T-N-T (May 24, 2014)

Ewweeee what a nice brim.  Good job to the angler!


----------



## bigelow (May 24, 2014)

Yeah it's a bigun for a brim.

 We are having as much fun as anyone for sure. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## bigelow (May 24, 2014)

This is our camp mascot been hanging around all day. We named him earl.


----------



## T-N-T (May 25, 2014)

Lunch on the south end of Jekyll.  

At least Big is catching fish!  I got skunked today and yesterday on the yak.  There is more to this salt water fishing than I am used to in fresh water...


----------



## bigelow (May 25, 2014)

Looks fun though.


----------



## tsharp (May 25, 2014)

Well Big, here's where I'm going to be in the morning. Opening day of shrimp season. The report so far, that they are small. Doesn't matter day off.


----------



## T-N-T (May 25, 2014)

Get em tsharp!  Small ones still boil.


----------



## bigelow (May 25, 2014)

Sharp. You go catch a bunch. I like my peel and eat cooked cooled peeled and dipped in cocktail sauce. Good luck my friend.


----------



## bigelow (May 25, 2014)

Ready for s'mores.


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2014)

The end. Had a real good time. Packed up ready to go home and get some ribs on the smoker.


----------



## tsharp (May 26, 2014)

What a great day, I put my net in the water at 6:05 and pulled till 7:00. I couldn't believe the shrimp I had. I had to roll the tail in my boat, then untie the tail and bucket the shrimp out into the picking box. I threw back in and pulled the second drag till 7:30, again had a hard time putting the tail in. I left the tail in the picking box and came home. Total 120 quart ice chest full and a 48 quart with 4 fingers missing. I'm tried as can be. Ready to boil shrimp AFTER a nap.


----------



## T-N-T (May 26, 2014)

Get your nap,  I will be there in a little bit to start the fire under the pot!   Good day tsharp!!!


----------



## T-N-T (May 26, 2014)

Our last night at Jekyll.  Fishing from the pier.  Hooked a shark and he broke the line.  Reeled in a horseshoe crab and one whiting.  But the weather was perfect!

I hope EVERYONES memorial day (camping or not) weekend was a great one!


----------



## tsharp (May 26, 2014)

My wife and I headless all the bigger shrimp 50/60 count and we had a 48 quart ice chest full of headless shrimp. Now getting ready to boil some. pictures later.


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2014)

Amazing tsharp. Great view tnt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2014)

you are making me want to head to the coast sharp


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 27, 2014)

Holy moly TS, that's a fine mess of shrimp there. Great day indeed.
Thanks for sharing your trips guys. Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jun 13, 2014)

Good time folks!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 17, 2014)

My next trip is a state park just outside of Dayton Ohio n


----------

